# Chainsaw trencher



## stihl sawing (Jan 16, 2016)

I want one of these, but not at that price. Don't know what that would equal in us bucks. Wonder if it sells by itself without the saw. I could have used that many times.

https://adelaidetools.com.au/terratrencher-tt500-500mm-trencher-stihl-ms-461-chainsaw-combo.html


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 16, 2016)

Doesn't look like it makes a very wide trench. Might work OK for sandy/loamy soil but I bet a total fail on any rocky stuff. I wonder what the life of the clutch and associated parts would be, not long I suspect.

Harry K


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 16, 2016)

It would be wide enough for what I'd use it for, 3/4 inch PVC line and electrical lines., It probably wouldn't be no good in rocky areas, but nothing else is either unless it's a backhoe.


----------



## T. Mainus (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 16, 2016)

T. Mainus said:


>



Oh yeah, Now I really want one.lol


----------



## blades (Jan 17, 2016)

Perfect for putting in those under ground dog fences and similar.


----------



## Shagbark (Jan 17, 2016)

Would rather rent a trencher. Couldn't see a practical use for a tool like this realistically capable making a 4"-6" deep trench in favorable soil conditions.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 17, 2016)

Shagbark said:


> Would rather rent a trencher. Couldn't see a practical use for a tool like this realistically capable making a 4"-6" deep trench in favorable soil conditions.


There's things it would be nice for, Granted putting down water lines up north would not be one of them. It won't go deep enough. I see it for electrical lines and other things but the price kills it for me. I don't know how much 4400 equals in us dollars but it's probably too much.


----------



## Shagbark (Jan 17, 2016)

Approximately $3600.00 usd.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jan 17, 2016)

Yup, too much.


----------



## svk (Jan 17, 2016)

Yeah. You are looking at a $1200 saw so to ask $2400 attachment is beyond steep.


----------



## Jimbo209 (Jan 17, 2016)

Got one here about $3000 aid I'd that helps out. Can send just attachment or whole thing to you.
Look for a terra trencher T500 in kwinana on Gumtree.com.au


----------



## Russell MiniTrencher Tech (May 15, 2017)

stihl sawing said:


> There's things it would be nice for, Granted putting down water lines up north would not be one of them. It won't go deep enough. I see it for electrical lines and other things but the price kills it for me. I don't know how much 4400 equals in us dollars but it's probably too much.


They go up to 27" deep


----------



## tnflatbed (May 15, 2017)

"chainsaw trencher" = When you were dumb enough to let your incompetent brother-in-law borrow a saw


----------



## Russell MiniTrencher Tech (May 15, 2017)

tnflatbed said:


> "chainsaw trencher" = When you were dumb enough to let your incompetent brother-in-law borrow a saw


Haha...no doubt returned with a little less compression


----------



## kevin j (May 16, 2017)

my neighbor bought a $100 saw to put in about 500 feet of underground dog fence about 8 inches deep. worked great. 
not sure what he did with saw but it still ran ok. b/c of course scrap.


----------



## 7sleeper (May 17, 2017)

Cheap bar and chain. Important is put the chain on backwards. 

7


----------

